# Fernseher in neuer Wohnung anschließen



## L3TP (18. September 2019)

Hallo, alle zusammen.
Da dies mein erster Beitrag hier ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das Unterforum hier richtig ist. Ansonsten bitte einfach verschieben/löschen etc.

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen in eine neue Wohnung gezogen und will dort natürlich auch einen Fernseher bzw. Bildschirm anschließen. Nach einigem Suchen fand ich auch endlich ein SAT-Kabel... bzw. eher drei einzelne SAT-Kabel, ohne Dose bzw. Buchse (siehe Bild). 
Ich habe also im Baumarkt eine SAT-Dose gekauft, eines der Kabel eingesteckt und mit meinem SAt-Receiver (Digitalbox Imperial HD 5 light) verbunden (Siehe Bilder). 
Hier jedoch das Problem: Bei jedem einzelnen der Kabel zeigt der Receiver "Kein Signal" an. Beim ersten Verbinden der SAT-Kabel aus der Wand mit dem SAT-Kabel, das in den SAT-Receiver führt gab es, so weit ich mich erinnern kann, bei allen drei einen kleinen Funken. Habe daraufhin die Kabel nochmal neu abisoliert und neu probiert: trotzdem nichts.

Laut Vermieter ist die SAT-Schüssel richtig ausgerichtet und die anderen Mieter im Haus haben wohl auch keine Probleme. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun könnte?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2019)

Sicher, dass es SAT-Kabel sind?

 

Das sieht eher nach einer "Triple-Play"-Dose eines Kabelanschlusses aus.

 

Ein Kabel ist TV, eins Radio, eins Telefon/Internet.


----------

